# US men suffer 1st Olympic basketball loss since 2004



## Paco Dennis (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Bellbird (Jul 28, 2021)

The Argentinians are really excelling on the sports field., not just at the Olympics.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 9, 2021)

*Yanks win GOLD in bball!








*


----------

